# Is LED desk lamp good for reading?



## picard (Mar 23, 2009)

Is LED desk lamp bad for your eyes?

Is LED desk lamp good for reading?


----------



## ponygt65 (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont' see why not? Why would you think they are bad for your eyes?


----------



## picard (Mar 24, 2009)

ponygt65 said:


> I dont' see why not? Why would you think they are bad for your eyes?




I was told by someone else that LED desk lamp produce only narrow band frequency that would hurt your eyes in long term. 

do LED desk lamp produce white light instead of bluish light?


----------



## holiday light express (Mar 25, 2009)

an LED lamp wont have the UV light, but you should be fine as long as you don't look directly into it...which is true for all lighting..


----------

